# Can you get under 1% of BF with DNP?



## dinitrolove (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, its a question I just asked me, but I think just DNP only is not enough no?


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

You'd probably die before you got to 1% bf. Not an attainable goal.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

I think sub 3% is guaranteed death.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> You'd probably die before you got to 1% bf. Not an attainable goal.


Yeah, like Andreas Munzer, but I just mean, even if you're gonne die, u can go until less 1% with DNP, or its not enough ?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 18, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> Yeah, like Andreas Munzer, but I just mean, even if you're gonne die, u can go until less 1% with DNP, or its not enough ?


You would need a literal fire to reach 1% bodyfat.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think sub 3% is guaranteed death.


yeah its normal, but I think 3% is not enough to die, maybe 1%?


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You would need a literal fire to reach 1% bodyfat.


so just DNP is not enough, thanks (its just a question, not a goal)


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> yeah its normal, but I think 3% is not enough to die, maybe 1%?


Let me rephrase it, because my statement was not an opinion.

At 3% and below your organs will begin to shut down. You will die period.. end of story.



> Yeah, like Andreas Munzer, but I just mean, even if you're gonne die, u can go until less 1% with DNP, or its not enough ?


You can't hit 1% if you are dead.


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

You can get there by starvation. Whether you live or not.... 🤞


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> You can get there by starvation. Whether you live or not.... 🤞


But even if you starve, how do you keep losing bodyfat if you are dead? Putrification and decomposition? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But even if you starve, how do you keep losing bodyfat if you are dead? Putrification and decomposition? 🤣🤣🤣


Fruit flies eat the last bits of fat.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Fruit flies eat the last bits of fat.


That's dark man 😂


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's dark man 😂


Every little bit counts!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 18, 2022)

The modern craze and obsession with minute-percent bodyfat is embarrassing.
Thx InstaGram.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The modern craze and obsession with minute-percent bodyfat is embarrassing.
> Thx InstaGram.


I blame Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I blame Ronnie Coleman.


True, he had NEGATIVE bodyfat. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I blame Ronnie Coleman.


True, he's a big guy but not too bright. He still tells everyone he was 2% body fat 🙄


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 19, 2022)

let us know if you do, I will send flowers


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> True, he's a big guy but not too bright. He still tells everyone he was 2% body fat 🙄


No, he actually said that he had NEGATIVE body fat percentage on the Joe Rogan podcast.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, he actually said that he had NEGATIVE body fat percentage on the Joe Rogan podcast.


I thought he corrected himself... Either way, definitely not smart 😂


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, he actually said that he had NEGATIVE body fat percentage on the Joe Rogan podcast.


and people ask "why did he cripple himself instead of being smarter?"

Why?

he's dumb as fuck


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I thought he corrected himself... Either way, definitely not smart 😂


Go to 2:59. He claims -2% bf.  🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

What is wrong with this generation? Are they mostly born with mental retardation?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What is wrong with this generation? Are they mostly born with mental retardation?


yes


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Go to 2:59. He claims -2% bf.  🤣


🤣🤣🤣 Even Joe Rogan is like "that doesn't even make sense.... ", Hahaha


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 Even Joe Rogan is like "that doesn't even make sense.... ", Hahaha


It does in the Metaverse.


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 19, 2022)

anyone can get to 1% body fat. But you can only do it once


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> anyone can get to 1% body fat. But you can only do it once


@dinitrolove just to be clear this isn’t a challenge


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

I lost so many brain cells reading this.
It woukdnt even look good.
I mean youd look like a person who had their skin peeled off  with no water retention or fat etc.. would be terrifying.

That's literally certain death tho.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I lost so many brain cells reading this.
> It woukdnt even look good.
> I mean youd look like a person who had their skin peeled off  with no water retention or fat etc.. would be terrifying.
> 
> That's literally certain death tho.


Surely this one didn't kill more brain cells than the other recent hypothetical threads, right? 😂


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Surely this one didn't kill more brain cells than the other recent hypothetical threads, right? 😂


Would you with a goat, that looks like Jessica Alba, with -2% bf like Ronnie Coleman? 

Discuss


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Would you with a goat, that looks like Jessica Alba, with -2% bf like Ronnie Coleman?
> 
> Discuss


I just jizzed in my pants.. stop it 🤤


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Surely this one didn't kill more brain cells than the other recent hypothetical threads, right? 😂


That one made my day.
Pure genius.


CJ said:


> Would you with a goat, that looks like Jessica Alba, with -2% bf like Ronnie Coleman?
> 
> Discuss



Can I say yes twice?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

If DNP was a was female competitor but had the face of a man and a dick and I sucked it would that make me gay?


----------



## TomJ (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, he actually said that he had NEGATIVE body fat percentage on the Joe Rogan podcast.


I might be misremembering that podcast. 
But iirc he was just claiming that the dexa claimed he was -2% not that he actually was.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capthowdy (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Every little bit counts!



Whatever it takes right babe ????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 19, 2022)

DNP will not be enough, you will need to starve and tons of cardio. Your body will adapt all of its survival mechanisms to prevent you from continuing. You will have to take drugs to sleep, to reduce your appetite and to have energy. You will die of organ failure from reducing bodyfat too much, from drug use, from extreme stress, or from a mixture of all thse stuffs.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If DNP was a was female competitor but had the face of a man and a dick and I sucked it would that make me gay?



Legit laughed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

I just can't believe it when I see crap like this. 1% body fat. Jesus.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Let me rephrase it, because my statement was not an opinion.
> 
> At 3% and below your organs will begin to shut down. You will die period.. end of story.
> 
> ...


I think Ronnie colman has already gone at 1%


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I just can't believe it when I see crap like this. 1% body fat. Jesus.


im just curious


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @dinitrolove just to be clear this isn’t a challenge


bro, im just curious dont worry I dont want to die


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> I think Ronnie colman has already gone at 1%


Ronnie Coleman is an idiot; read the rest of this thread because we actually talk about him.

It is impossible to hit that body fat percentage, unless you happen to be dead and buried. This isn't up for debate, it's a hard well known fact!


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

Why Legendary Bodybuilder Who Died With Almost Zero Body Fat Lives On
					

Why this bodybuilder who appeared to have nearly 0 percent body fat is a legend.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Why Legendary Bodybuilder Who Died With Almost Zero Body Fat Lives On
> 
> 
> Why this bodybuilder who appeared to have nearly 0 percent body fat is a legend.
> ...


It's funny, I google imaged this guy to see how lean he was, didn't seem like anything too crazy, looked pretty standard for a very lean bodybuilder. Then I saw the glutes... 😳


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ronnie Coleman is an idiot; read the rest of this thread because we actually talk about him.
> 
> It is impossible to hit that body fat percentage, unless you happen to be dead and buried. This isn't up for debate, it's a hard well known fact!



Gotta be a troll thread


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta be a troll thread


You'd be surprised at how many people don't understand that fat is essential for organ function; especially as it relates to the brain, heart, liver and kidneys.

I don't think it's a troll; I think it's just ignorance from being brainwashed by social media and not-so-smart bodybuilders and fitness influencers who are also ignorant.


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You'd be surprised at how many people don't understand that fat is essential for organ function; especially as it relates to the brain, heart, liver and kidneys.
> 
> I don't think it's a troll; I think it's just ignorance from being brainwashed by social media and not-so-smart bodybuilders and fitness influencers who are also ignorant.


I'd kill for a legit 7%. 

Imagine if 1% was possible, how absolutely awful it would be to get there? 🤯


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd kill for a legit 7%.
> 
> Imagine if 1% was possible, how absolutely awful it would be to get there? 🤯


For reference, and I don't like the guy outside of his older content that was aimed toward PT and mobility, Jeff Cavalier (Athlean-X) is probably about 7-8% body fat year round.

Most bodybuilders are stepping on stage at about 4-5% body fat.

The only cases where sub 3% body fat *might* be possible are extreme cases of lipodystrophy... such as atypical progeria syndrome. These people have very short life spans 😢


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd kill for a legit 7%.
> 
> Imagine if 1% was possible, how absolutely awful it would be to get there? 🤯



I'd be very thrilled with a legit 10 to 12%, and even that would be difficult to maintain. I'm trying to get back to 15%, which is reasonable to maintain (at least for me). I can't imagine having something resembling a normal life and maintaining 7%.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

So for you guys who compete in BB, what fat % do you maintain between competitions?


----------



## TomJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You'd be surprised at how many people don't understand that fat is essential for organ function; especially as it relates to the brain, heart, liver and kidneys.
> 
> I don't think it's a troll; I think it's just ignorance from being brainwashed by social media and not-so-smart bodybuilders and fitness influencers who are also ignorant.


You should see Reddit. "Rate my physique" or whatever threads. They always claim wildly off BF percentages. They'll have stats like "25M, 5'10, 200lbs 11% bf" but then have no visible abs, no definition anywhere, and a noticeable muffin top. 

I'd be willing to bet there are only a handful of folks on this board who have actually made it to a true sub 10% bf. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

And OP, of course women are different. My GF is at about 20% and all she has to do is change her top and my dick gets hard.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I'd be willing to bet there are only a handful of folks on this board who have actually made it to a true sub 10% bf.


Bet big, because you would win. Not a knock on the guys here, just playing the odds.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So for you guys who compete in BB, what fat % do you maintain between competitions?


Most of my IRL friends/acquaintances that compete don't go above like 12-14% by my eye. 
Have a couple super heavyweights I know that might get a little fluffier, but not many. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You should see Reddit. "Rate my physique" or whatever threads. They always claim wildly off BF percentages. They'll have stats like "25M, 5'10, 200lbs 11% bf" but then have no visible abs, no definition anywhere, and a noticeable muffin top.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet there are only a handful of folks on this board who have actually made it to a true sub 10% bf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's been a long time since I was sub 10%, but it's definitely unmistakable once you've been there and know what it looks like.

Best I've been this year, when considering total composition, was maybe 14% body fat. It was weird, because I had a Christmas tree going but only had 4 abs showing through with clear definition. I don't get a full 6 pack until 11-12%. When I've hit 8-9% in the past I start to get that shrink wrapped look.

I'd like to see what 5-6% body fat looks like some day, but if I'm being 100% honest then I admit I don't have the mental strength it takes to get that low.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Agreed. It's been a long time since I was sub 10%, but it's definitely unmistakable once you've been there and know what it looks like.
> 
> Best I've been this year, when considering total composition, was maybe 14% body fat. It was weird, because I had a Christmas tree going but only had 4 abs showing through with clear definition. I don't get a full 6 pack until 11-12%. When I've hit 8-9% in the past I start to get that shrink wrapped look.
> 
> I'd like to see what 5-6% body fat looks like some day, but if I'm being 100% honest then I admit I don't have the mental strength it takes to get that low.


I'm one of the lucky ones that really distributes fat evenly. When I was 242 and sloppy I'd guess I was around 16% or so. But still had fully defined abs. 
I can't honestly say if I've ever been under 10% but at my leanest I was probably hovering pretty close to 10-11%. 
I'll know in October exactly how miserable 5-6% is gonna be, and to be honest it gives me anxiety lol. I'd never imagine trying to drop into single digits without competing. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's funny, I google imaged this guy to see how lean he was, didn't seem like anything too crazy, looked pretty standard for a very lean bodybuilder. Then I saw the glutes... 😳
> 
> View attachment 17510


Fucking Disgusting !!!!!!! I am sorry that’s just me. I am not into the whole competitive bodybuilding thing. It’s ok for guys and girls that are…I can appreciate a really ripped guy or gal because I know what effort it takes to achieve this. I went to one competition about 10 years ago and the mens section was so fucking gay.( not that there is anything wrong with gay) but you know what I mean.. dancing and that kind of shit… I would rather see a fat bastard squat 800lbs and fart as he pushes back up then bb show again. Even the female part was not my cup of tea… all the fake spray tan… but whatever off topic. Back the the OP
Bro whatever you do do not use DNP. With the stupid fucking question you asked you probably are not anywhere ready for a chemical time this..


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Fucking Disgusting !!!!!!! I am sorry that’s just me. I am not into the whole competitive bodybuilding thing. It’s ok for guys and girls that are…I can appreciate a really ripped guy or gal because I know what effort it takes to achieve this. I went to one competition about 10 years ago and the mens section was so fucking gay.( not that there is anything wrong with gay) but you know what I mean.. dancing and that kind of shit… I would rather see a fat bastard squat 800lbs and fart as he pushes back up then bb show again. Even the female part was not my cup of tea… all the fake spray tan… but whatever off topic. Back the the OP
> Bro whatever you do do not use DNP. With the stupid fucking question you asked you probably are not anywhere ready for a chemical time this..


its a question like other bro


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2022)

@dinitrolove  - dont listen to the haters, Mate. We're totally doing this 1% bodyfat thing.

Here's the plan - now don't share this 'round cuz we'll upend the major world markets innit? - here it is: stop eating.

I mean it!! Mate, its 100% effective at getting clients down to single digits bodyfat!! Nutritionists HATE this trick!! But there ye have it! Stop now, put the fork down and just say "I'm a One Percenter!".

Stay strong. Looking forward to progress pics. Oh, water is ok btw.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2022)

i dont think i could have been more ripped in this pic


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Fruit flies eat the last bits of fat.


Gotta bloat from decomposition then wither and rot to shock the muscles and keep the body guessing.


----------

